# Toro 3521 Snow Blower



## Ralph E Emerson (Dec 30, 2013)

What is a fair price for a working unit? What age is this model? Looking at one listed in an auction. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

I just sold my 421 with electric start two weeks ago for $150. I think it was priced about right for my area. It took about 4 days to sell on craigslist. I think it was made in the 1980s, but made very well, and ran great. 

Tom


----------



## Ralph E Emerson (Dec 30, 2013)

Thks Tom, Do you know the difference btwn a "421" and "3521"? The one I'm looking at is a Model 3521.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello ralph, welcome to SBF!!
3521= 3.5hp with a 21" wide bucket 
421= 4hp
521= 5hp all share the same bucket and most all other parts
you can find them for $100 - $200+
less if they need work


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I wouldn't pay over 100 dollars for one. The 3.5 engine is underpowered. Now if you can get it for pretty cheap it might be a candidate for a new engine with more hp which is what I did in my case.


----------

